

Australia's Temple of Weird - benbreen
http://roadsandkingdoms.com/2015/australias-temple-weird/

======
sailking
Seriously this article is pretty offensive to Tasmanians - I am one.

There are also inaccuracies - Glenorchy isn't the roughest suburb.

The museum is an absolute wonder though and I strongly encourage people coming
here to look at it.

